# System Restore Error



## Jetta2 (Apr 7, 2013)

Any help please.
Many thanks.


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

First, why are you trying to do a system restore? I ask simply to see if there is another method other than doing a system restore to fix it as that's not always the best option.

If you're running any sort of tune up utility that may have disabled or stopped the Microsoft Software Shadow Copy Provider service which can cause that error. 

If you wish to proceed with the system restore type services.msc in the run box and hit Enter. This will bring up the list of services. Scroll down to the "Microsoft Software Shadow Copy Provider" service. If the startup type is "disabled" change it to "automatic" and then click on the Start button. If the startup type is "manual" you may have to change it to "automatic" as well and then click on the Start button. You can set it back to manual after.


----------



## Jetta2 (Apr 7, 2013)

I've recently noticed that when I uninstall a program using Revo Uninstaller Pro, it
shows unable to create a system restore point.
That is when I tried to create a restore point in the normal manner, and I then received
that Error message 0x81000203.
I have started the "Microsoft Shadow Copy Provider" and "Volume Shadow Copy"
with the detail shown.
This does not help.
If I go back later to Services those two services have stopped again.
I'm not running any Tuneup utilities that I know of.
Thanks


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

What was the startup status of the services?


----------



## Jetta2 (Apr 7, 2013)

The startup status of the services was "Stopped".
I have just taken print screens of the two and attached them.


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Go to System Properties and click on the System Protection tab. Does it show System Protection as being "on" for the primary drive?


----------



## Jetta2 (Apr 7, 2013)

I get the attached detail, and also the error message 0x81000203.


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Well we've located the problem but now to figure out how to solve it. System Protection is not finding any drives so therefore in effect it's disabled. What is causing is remains to be found. I suspect some Third Party software.

Do you know how long this problem has existed or is this the first time you encountered it?

What security programs are you running?

Do you have any optimizing programs like Advanced System Care?


----------



## Jetta2 (Apr 7, 2013)

I'm running Windows Security with Malwarebytes Premium.
Ransomware Protection in enabled.

I'm not sure how long this problem has existed, I only noticed it
a few days ago when I uninstalled some programs with Revo Uninstaller.

I have no optimizing programs running.
Thanks


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Download *Farbar Recovery Scan Tool* and save it to your Desktop.

*Note*: You need to run the version compatible with your system (32-bit or 64-bit). From an earlier post I see that yours is 32-bit if this is the same system.

Right-click *FRST/FRST64* and select *Run as administrator.*

If you receive a SmartScreen alert, click *More Info*, then *Run Anyway.*
When the tool opens, click *Yes* to the disclaimer.
Press the *Scan* button.
It will make a log (*FRST.txt*) in the same directory the tool is run. Attach it to your reply.
The tool will also produce another log (*Addition.txt *). Please attach this report as well.


----------



## Jetta2 (Apr 7, 2013)

I hope I have done this correctly.


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

This indicate TuneUp Utilities was likely installed at some time. I believe it belongs to AVG. Perhaps there are remnants. I'm not sure the language pack would change anything but uninstall both of the below programs and then reboot and let me know if you still get errors when trying to create a restore point.

AVG Zen

TuneUp Utilities Language Pack (en-GB) (HKLM\...\{B08D3D14-098C-4A95-A2BE-A114E36C3A88}) (Version: 10.0.4600.20 - TuneUp Software) Hidden


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

I'm also curious about this although it's just a document folder:

C:\Users\Public\Documents\TuneUp Utilities 2011

Lastly, I didn't see it in the list of installed programs but I see files from a program called Aomei Backupper. Did you install that?


----------



## Jetta2 (Apr 7, 2013)

Sorry, where do I find those two programs to uninstall them?

Yes I did install AOMEI Backupper, but I could not get it right so I uninstalled it.

I think I had Tuneup Utilities 2011 running on my system quite a few years back 
but uninstalled it as I never used it much.


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Type "Programs and Features" without the quotes in the run box and then hit Enter. You should find them in the list. Double-click each one and then follow the prompt to uninstall them.

I would also try Revo Uninstaller and see if it finds any remnants from Tuneup Utilities 2011 to remove.

Also see if Revo finds anythings for BitDefender as there are some remnants in the logs for BitDefender Anti Ransom Ware.


----------



## Jetta2 (Apr 7, 2013)

Sorry I cannot find those in "Programs and Features"
I cannot find anything in Revo Uninstaller forTuneup Utilities or Bitdefender.
Not sure if I am doing things correctly.


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Can you post a screenshjot of your Programs and Features. You won't get it all in one screenshot but just post one so I can see if you're in the right place.

Did you see AVG Zen?


----------



## Jetta2 (Apr 7, 2013)

No I did not see AVG Zen at all.


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

OK so that's the wrong place. It's not apps and Features it's Programs and Features.

Go to the Control Panel and click on Programs and Features or Programs first and then Programs and Features depending on the view you have.


----------



## Jetta2 (Apr 7, 2013)

Programs and Features is the one I have.
I do not see AVG Zen.
There is a program "Visual Studio 2012 X 86 Redistributables" by AVG 
Technologies. Not sure if this has anything to do with the issue?


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

You are scrolling up and down the entire list, right?

You don't see anything there for AVG Zen or TuneUp Utilities?


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Since you're not using AVG any longer you can uninstall this:

Visual Studio 2012 x86 Redistributables by AVG Technologies


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

I see there are services installed for AVG and TuneUp Utilities so we'll deal with those after you've replied back here.


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

In the meantime please do the following:

Please download  *SystemLook* and save it to your Desktop.


Right-click *SystemLook.exe* and run it as Administrator.
Copy the content of the following code box into the main text field:

```
:regfind
Bitdefender
AVG
TuneUp
:folderfind
*BitDefender*
*AVG*
*TuneUp"
:filefind
*AVG*
*BitDefender*
*TuneUp*
:service
swprv 
avgsvc
TuneUp.UtilitiesSvc
```

Click the *Look* button to start the scan.
When finished, a notepad window will open with the results of the scan. Please post this log in your next reply.
*Note:* The log can also be found on your Desktop entitled *SystemLook.txt*


----------



## Jetta2 (Apr 7, 2013)

Yes i have scrolled up and down, no sign of AVG Zen or Tuneup Utilities.


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

I'm sorry I bombarded you with posts while you were gone. Please proceed to uninstall:

Visual Studio 2012 x86 Redistributables by AVG Technologies

Then reboot and run the tool in post no. 24 that will give a list of where these items may be hiding in the registry or in files, folders and services.


----------



## Jetta2 (Apr 7, 2013)

Attached System look


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

It looks like you didn't capture the beginning of the code box. It's OK to include the word code so please run it again and copy everything in that box before running it as Administrator.


----------



## Jetta2 (Apr 7, 2013)

New copy attached.


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

That's more like it. Thanks.

Would you mind if we continue this tomorrow? I see a lot of entries that need to be deleted that relate to AVG and TuneUp but I have to go through each one and create a registry fix for you to merge into the registry. I generally sign off early in the evening.

In the meantime, please confirm that you aren't using anything related to AVG on the PC or any device that may be synched to it like a phone, etc.

I'm also wondering if Microsoft Defender Advanced Threat Protection could be part of the problem and wonder why you installed it as it's generally for corporations and may block some functions on the PC. As a test perhaps you could disable it and see if you still get errors trying to create a restore point.


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

I'll stay online for another hour so if you could try the last paragraph and report back then we'll know.


----------



## Jetta2 (Apr 7, 2013)

No problem to continue tomorrow, as it is approaching midnight here in South Africa.

Not using anything related to AVG on my PC, and have nothing synched.

The Defender threat Protection you are referring to is that the Ransomware Protection, if 
so I have turned it off?
Still cannot create a Restore Point.
Thanks


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

No, please restore that setting and let's sleep on it before continuing tomorrow. It's only 5:45 p.m. here but I'll be on sometime in the morning Eastern Time.

Have a good night.


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Right-click *SystemLook.exe* and run it as Administrator again

Copy the content of the following code box into the main text field:

```
:dir
C:\Users\Public\Documents\TuneUp Utilities 2011
:file
C:\Users\Dave\AppData\Roaming\1D959CA221C7573.sys
```

Click the *Look* button to start the scan.
When finished, a notepad window will open with the results of the scan. Please post this log in your next reply.
[


----------



## Jetta2 (Apr 7, 2013)

Copt attached.


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Start FRST as you did before then do the following:

Press the *Ctrl+y* keys at the same time and a blank Notepad file will open

Copy and paste the following into the Notepad file


```
start
CreateRestorePoint:
EmptyTemp:
CloseProcesses:

HKLM Group Policy restriction on software: %HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\SystemRoot% <==== ATTENTION
HKLM Group Policy restriction on software: %HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\ProgramFilesDir% <==== ATTENTION
HKLM\...\Policies\Explorer: [NoRecentDocsNetHood] 0
HKLM\SOFTWARE\Policies\Microsoft\Windows Defender: Restriction <==== ATTENTION
GroupPolicy: Restriction ? <==== ATTENTION
GroupPolicy\User: Restriction ? <==== ATTENTION
CHR HKLM\SOFTWARE\Policies\Google: Restriction <==== ATTENTION
Task: {26FD937B-4CCC-42ED-98F8-8F42DE419D1C} - \Microsoft\Windows\Setup\GWXTriggers\Time-5d -> No File <==== ATTENTION
Task: {318684BC-5C4E-46CA-AAD0-5989AC2BBC3E} - \Microsoft\Windows\Setup\GWXTriggers\ScheduleUpgradeReminderTime -> No File <==== ATTENTION
Task: {32B22109-883A-46D1-A8EC-5AB148B6D25D} - System32\Tasks\BDAntiCryptoWallTask => C:\Program Files\Bitdefender\Tools\BDAntiRansomware\BDAntiRansomware.exe
Task: {56BDD7E5-78C8-46B3-BFFB-43E6677BE1BE} - \FileHippo.com online update program -> No File <==== ATTENTION
Task: {6F12FFFA-FD16-41BC-8232-508C19E2BF77} - \Microsoft\Windows\Setup\GWXTriggers\OutOfIdle-5d -> No File <==== ATTENTION
Task: {71D0B0DE-5259-4A80-907B-1CCB8C296D4F} - \Microsoft\Windows\Setup\GWXTriggers\ScheduleUpgradeTime -> No File <==== ATTENTION
Task: {7644A205-3CF8-47F5-AE72-E4323A7BEA49} - \Microsoft\Windows\Setup\gwx\rundetector -> No File <==== ATTENTION
Task: {7D8CE532-2AE6-4E94-8E68-21D8B79C4CA4} - \Microsoft\Windows\Setup\GWXTriggers\OnIdle-5d -> No File <==== ATTENTION
Task: {8F88A87E-858B-4358-8D8B-A2535DB7CBDF} - \Microsoft\Windows\Setup\GWXTriggers\refreshgwxconfig-B -> No File <==== ATTENTION
Task: {A0A6D5A1-F117-4DF7-AC87-A161899A9D0E} - \Microsoft\Windows\Setup\gwx\refreshgwxcontent -> No File <==== ATTENTION
Task: {C2D44D4E-FF5F-4725-A8CE-504C8819391F} - \Microsoft\Windows\Setup\GWXTriggers\MachineUnlock-5d -> No File <==== ATTENTION
Task: {CF47DEDC-3C15-4B0B-80D3-B96C0B0DF31D} - \Microsoft\Windows\Setup\GWXTriggers\Time-Weekend -> No File <==== ATTENTION
Task: {DFA33E8E-6D55-4B43-9A74-A7DB476AC417} - \Microsoft\Windows\Setup\gwx\launchtrayprocess -> No File <==== ATTENTION
Task: {E53F1027-CA75-47D4-9F15-624F1DE26706} - \Microsoft\Windows\UNP\RunCampaignManager -> No File <==== ATTENTION
Task: {EDE30B96-D8EE-4AF8-91BA-29F17931E0ED} - \Microsoft\Windows\Setup\GWXTriggers\OutOfSleep-5d -> No File <==== ATTENTION
Task: {F514D0CD-B9DC-4B12-87E2-4F74983C616E} - \ArcSoft Connect Daemon -> No File <==== ATTENTION
Task: {F823B58D-2719-46B5-8C92-300802707993} - \Microsoft\Windows\Setup\GWXTriggers\Logon-5d -> No File <==== ATTENTION
Task: {F83F2AF6-D654-4E1B-B47A-E369864FD22B} - \Microsoft\Windows\Setup\gwx\refreshgwxconfigandcontent -> No File <==== ATTENTION
Task: {FCA09542-05F2-460C-8939-F3BF26DFACF6} - \ScanSoft Background Update -> No File <==== ATTENTION
Task: {FD6DD798-DBA6-430B-93C1-39A357FC9E11} - \Microsoft\Windows\Setup\gwx\refreshgwxconfig -> No File <==== ATTENTION
SearchScopes: HKU\S-1-5-21-4196980706-3427731947-2844120716-1000 -> {91E188E0-9FD9-4DEF-B2FB-E71E9824FAFD} URL =
Handler: gopher - {79eac9e4-baf9-11ce-8c82-00aa004ba90b} -  No File
Filter: deflate - {8f6b0360-b80d-11d0-a9b3-006097942311} -  No File
Filter: gzip - {8f6b0360-b80d-11d0-a9b3-006097942311} -  No File
Filter: lzdhtml - {8f6b0360-b80d-11d0-a9b3-006097942311} -  No File
U3 idsvc; no ImagePath
2019-08-27 15:06 - 2016-05-01 12:24 - 000000000 ____D C:\Users\Dave\AppData\Local\ElevatedDiagnostics
C:\Users\Public\Documents\TuneUp Utilities 2011
C:\Program Files\Bitdefender
AVG Zen (HKLM\...\{6A1609FD-7834-46CC-B598-20FE5E89E35D}) (Version: 1.41.29 - AVG Technologies) Hidden
C:\Users\Dave\AppData\Roaming\1D959CA221C7573.sys

Reboot:
CreateRestorePoint:
End
```

Press *Ctrl+S* at the same time to save the file

Now press the *Fix* button once and wait until FRST processes the Fixlist

When finished, it will produce a log named (*fixlog.txt*) in the same folder/directory as FRST

Please post that log in your next reply.
*NOTE: This script was prepared for this user only and should not be used by anyone else or on any other machine.*


----------



## Jetta2 (Apr 7, 2013)

The log attached.
After restarting there was an error message which I have also attached.


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Can you try to create a restore point and see if it works? I don't think it will but try anyway.


----------



## Jetta2 (Apr 7, 2013)

No, I can't create a Restore Point.

Just wondering, I was doing some googling about this and I came across
thisRegistry File:

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Policies\Microsoft\Windows NT\SystemRestore.

On my system this Registry File does not show the SystemRestore portion in the WindowsNT.
Maybe this could be causing my problem?
Being hopeful!!
Thanks


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

That entry represents policies and would not exist unless someone set a policy on system restore.

Please confirm to me that you aren't using any BitDefender products.

There are still many registry entries that need to be removed but I wanted to know that before proceeding.


----------



## Jetta2 (Apr 7, 2013)

I just remembered I have been using Bitdefender Traffic Light in my
Firefox browser. This is a free browser extension which helps protect for
a range of web threats.
I have removed it from Firefox.


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

You can keep that as it's just a browser extension but leave it for now. I saw remnants of Bit Defender Anti Ransomware.

Please run this AVG Remover to hopefully remove all remnants of AVG that are still in the registry:

http://download.avg.com/filedir/util/AVG_Remover.exe

After running it reboot and run SystemLook again with the following script:

```
:regfind
AVG
BitDefender
TuneUp
```
Please post the log.


----------



## Jetta2 (Apr 7, 2013)

Log attached.


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

That didn't seem to help at all. There are so many registry entries it's difficult to go through them all but I've created a fix for the main ones for that I think may be interfering. I'm attaching a Regfix.zip file. Please save it to your desktop and then unzip it (extract the contents) then right-click the regfix.reg file and run it as Administrator. Allow it to merge into the registry if there are any prompts.

Reboot the computer and see if you can create a new system restore point please.


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Also please navigate to these folders and delete them:

C:\Program Files\*AVG*
C:\ProgramData\*Avg*
C:\Program Files\Common Files\*Bitdefender*


----------



## Jetta2 (Apr 7, 2013)

I get this message when trying to run Regfix.


----------



## Jetta2 (Apr 7, 2013)

Sorry, I cannot find any of those three folders to delete.


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

DId you not see the option to "merge" it in the right-click menu?


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

If you still have trouble you can try this method:

https://www.tenforums.com/tutorials/125696-export-import-registry-keys-windows.html#option3

Scroll down to the option to:

*Import Registry Key in Registry Editor*


----------



## Jetta2 (Apr 7, 2013)

If I just click on the Rgfix I get the attached message.
Do I just proceed?


----------



## Jetta2 (Apr 7, 2013)

OK I will click on merge.
Thanks


----------



## Jetta2 (Apr 7, 2013)

After rebott I still cannot create a Restore Point.


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Please run SystemLook again with the same script and in post no. 42 and post the log so we can see if the merge was successful.


----------



## Jetta2 (Apr 7, 2013)

Log attached.


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

OK it did work and I don't think those remaining keys would be of any significance especially with the files no longer existing.

Please run the FRST tool again like you did the very first time and post the new logs.


----------



## Jetta2 (Apr 7, 2013)

Logs attached.


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

I don't see anything else that may contribute to the issue but I do see a lot of old security or tune up programs.

I think it's time to do a repair installation or even a full reinstallation after backing up anything important.

However, I'm going to ask the Trusted Advisors to see if they have any suggestions for you.


----------



## Jetta2 (Apr 7, 2013)

Thanks, I will wait and see what the Advisors suggest.


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

You're welcome.


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

I've received advice from a Trusted Advisor and a Moderator who is an expert so far and both recommend that reinstalling Windows would be the best route to take given all of the leftovers and possible conflicts they can be creating.

However, crjdriver suggested there are a couple of commands that can be run first to see if they fix this issue if you don't want to reinstall right away. So we'll start with the first one.

Type *Command Prompt* in the Search box, *right-click Command Prompt*, and then click *Run as Administrator*. Then type the following command and hit Enter.


> DISM.exe /Online /Cleanup-image /Restorehealth


It may take some time to run to completion. Once it's finished please upload the log as an attachment as it will be quite long. You will find it at the following location:

C:\Windows\Logs\CBS\CBS.log


----------



## Jetta2 (Apr 7, 2013)

When I try to upload the CBS log I get the following error.


----------



## Jetta2 (Apr 7, 2013)

Can you see the CBS log now?
Thanks


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

I have nothing to open an .rar zipped file. Please use Windows compression to a .zip file and upload that.

Also, please try to create a restore point and let me know if you're still not able to.


----------



## Jetta2 (Apr 7, 2013)

Attached CBCzip'

Still cannot create a restore point.


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

I'll take a look at that long log tomorrow to see if there may be any clues in it but in the meantime this is the other suggestion crjdriver gave me.

Again from a Command Prompt and run as Administrator type "sfc /scannow" without quotes and hit enter. 

Please post the results.


----------



## Jetta2 (Apr 7, 2013)

SFC details attached.


----------



## Jetta2 (Apr 7, 2013)

SFC attached


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

All I see there are some corrupt Windows Defender files that were repaired.

But, please try to create a system restore point and let me know if there's any change in that situation.


----------



## Jetta2 (Apr 7, 2013)

No, still cannot create a Restore Point.


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Unfortunately, it seems the only option at this point is to back up the important things like documents, pictures, photos, emails, etc. and then reinstall Windows to start fresh. 

From what I've seen in the registry and the other logs that is the best way to go to free up the clutter.

And some words of advice, stay away from any tuneup utilities, registry cleaners and optimizers. None of those are needed on a system that is well-maintained. 

Choose one backup option and stick with it. It's best to create an image using Acronis or Macrium Reflect and then do incremental backups on a regular basis all of which should be stored on an external hard drive.

Also, on Windows 10 it's advised to only use Windows Defender for your anti-virus program as other ones are not always compatible and can cause issues.


----------



## Jetta2 (Apr 7, 2013)

I have been dreading this action.
I am completely in the dark as to go about this, and I am scared I will
make matters worse.
I have never done a reinstall before and I don't even know how to begin.

All i do on my system is a regular scheduled system backup once a week with
Macrium Reflect and EsasUS Todo. They say backed up once is not enough!!!

What about all my programmes I have installed over the years, will they all
disappear. To have to reinstall them will be a major issue. 

I am running Windows 10 V1903.


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

When they say backed up once they really mean to one media only. It doesn't matter if you have two backups on an external hard drive if that drive fails they will both be lost. Plus I would think if they run at the same time they could conflict with each other.

Yes, programs have to be reinstalled using their original installation media.

If you decide to go that route there are people here who can help you with that.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

I will guide the member through either the attempted repair install or the full clean - as he wishes if you want me to


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Thanks. Malcolm,

Jetta2, there is another registry fix that can be applied that may fix the issue. I had seen it but checked my own system and didn't have that value and my system restore works so I didn't unclude it. However, Malcolm pointed it out to me again so it may be worth a try.

I'm attaching a Regfix2.zip file. Save it and extract the contents then right-click the Regfix2.reg file and select "merge" and allow it to merge into the registry.

Reboot the system and try creating a system restore point.


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Even if it works it would be worth doing a repair install.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Further to post 74
I doubt if you will be able to create a RP after the regfix as system restore is turned off on 10 by default
However if the regfix works then system protection should at least see the drives
If it does, then you can turn it on and should then be able to create a RP


----------



## Jetta2 (Apr 7, 2013)

My System Restore is now working.
After post#69 I tried help from another source and the advice from
him fixed the error.
I was really dreading having to reinstall.

Perhaps I will think about doing a reinstall then i will come back to Macboatmaster for help.
I do hope I have not offended anyone.
Many thanks.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

We would be very interested to know what fixed it


----------



## Jetta2 (Apr 7, 2013)

I'm not very knowledgeable about this but it appears the Upper Filterrs value was empty
and I received a Reg file to merge.
Hope that makes some sense!


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

That would be the same regfix I posted in no. 74. I had found that fix early on and should have tried it. Because I didn't have that entry on my system I didn't think it would work but it seems Windows 10 is different. I apologize for the oversight.


----------



## Jetta2 (Apr 7, 2013)

No need to apologize.
I just thought that after post#69 I just try another option.

Many thanks for all your effort anyway.


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

I found it here on another very reputable site:

https://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f338/system-restore-error-1237836.html


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

You're welcome.


----------

